# Recommendations for rough lumber sources SW Ohio?



## ridgeline (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all, anyone recommend a source for rough lumber in southwest Ohio? Hoping to find qtr sawn white oak if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.woodfinder.com/ great search site.
I use C.R. Muterspaw Lumber Co.
Contact: Chad Muterspaw
Address: 3039 US Rte. 68 South Get a Map!
Xenia, OH 45385
Phone: 937-572-WOOD (9663) 
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web Address: www.crlumber.com


----------



## ridgeline (Aug 31, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with Toolz - Muterspaw has a good selection of domestic hardwoods at good prices.


----------



## ridgeline (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Matt…where you at in Cincy?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Look in the yellow pages for Motz farm. They're located in Anderson. Their main business is a sod farm, but they do lot clear cutting for construction developments. Most of that goes to firewood, but they do have sideline of hardwood. It's hit or miss what they have on hand, always worth a call.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

In July, I drove through Amish country. I know that would be a bit of a drive for you, but they're quality was excellent, their choices were plenty, and their prices were cheap !!

Just another thought. A big load would probably make it well worth your while !

I went to one in Middlefield….


----------



## ridgeline (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas guys, appreciate it.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been using Muterspaw and he runs a top notch place. Good wood at good prices.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

Steve,

I'm up in Liberty Township. You?


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anybody bought any wood from the sawmills out east of town a little bit? I have to go out to Adams county every once in a while for work, and have passed probably a half dozen smaller sawmills out there. I usually just buy wood by the project, so I've never bought more then 30 or 40 bdft. Usually it's more like 10 or 15. I don't have a truck so I'm always in my car when I'm out there so I haven't wanted to just stop somewhere.

I live on the south side of the river so Xenia is a pretty good drive to get to Muterspaw. Thanks.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a great place:
http://www.hardwoodlumberandmore.com/

South of the river:
http://www.vineyardhardwoods.com/


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

the sawmills out east sound intriguing, but that's a long way from Liberty Township. If you ever happen to stop there sometime mathom7, let us know.


----------



## ridgeline (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Matt you're pretty close…I'm in Fairfield. Did you know Woodcraft moved…they're across the street from the Tri-County mall in a much bigger store now.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Go to Hardwood Lumber and More in Milford and ask Steve where you can get it. He will tell you. Cooper at Paxton Lumber in Maderia may know as well.

I went into Woodcraft the other day. Store is huge but looks empty as they are now starting to unpack and stock up the store.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, I hope they fill up that huge new store. It'll be interesting to see how the competition plays out between them and Rockler around the corner.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Jun 21, 2010)

Tiny Timbers in Madison, Indiana

http://tinytimbers.com/lumber_rgh.htm


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

I stopped by Muterspaw this afternoon. Well I shouldn't make it sound like I just swung by, it was 40 minutes from work, and well over an hour home.

I was definitely impressed with the wood selection and the prices. I only needed a few pieces today, but, I look forward to making the trip up there for my next large project. I only got about a dozen bdft, but, even factoring the gas I think I saved a few bucks and got exactly what I needed. Huge selection of domestic on hand.


----------



## ridgeline (Aug 31, 2010)

Update: Purchased about 35 bd ft of QSWO at Muterspaw…great place…great people…great wood…great price! Thanks for the tip guys.


----------

